# Really small haul, target and tjmaxx



## sayonara (Mar 12, 2010)

I had to pick up some things from target and I rarely go near the sale cosmetics because they're usually open and yucky but this time a lot of stuff was still wrapped and not broken or anything! and went to TJ Maxx today and found NARS .. a lot of nars! (excuse the iphone pictures)



















Swatches from the palette, i didnt do a good job lol they were a lot more pigmented than i expected. these are my first nars shadows


----------



## blondie711 (Mar 12, 2010)

Gotta love NARS at TJ Maxx! Great find!!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 12, 2010)

I've never been to TJ Maxx. This makes me want to go!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I've never been to TJ Maxx. This makes me want to go!_

 
Not all TJ Maxx carries the same products. I know that my local TJ Maxx doesn't sell Nars.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice haul!!


----------



## sayonara (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_Not all TJ Maxx carries the same products. I know that my local TJ Maxx doesn't sell Nars._

 

I go to TJ Maxx/Marshalls all the time and this is the first time i've ever seen nars there. I usually go there for Chi products but they had three of these palettes, and a lot of lipglosses


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sayonara* 

 
_I go to TJ Maxx/Marshalls all the time and this is the first time i've ever seen nars there. I usually go there for Chi products but they had three of these palettes, and a lot of lipglosses_

 
That's good. Maybe I will head to my local TJ Maxx to see if they carry any NARS. My local TJ Maxx sucks. It's not as good as the other TJ Maxx out there.


----------



## mirauk (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG! I'm soo insanely jealous! NARS at TJmaxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bargalicious... 

There has only been 1 tiny selection of NARS at my nearest House of Fraser (UK) outlet store, and I bought 1 of every item!

And oh how I miss Target, last time I set foot in there I think I spent $150 on Revlon makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 waaah!


----------



## ksaelee (Mar 14, 2010)

you bought the nars palette! do you like it, i was debating on buying that at my local tjmaxx but the colors didn't grab me in the end...there were a ton the lipglosses too, but i had already purchased a set before....i hope we get more nars here!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice haul, don't you love it when you get stuff on sale?


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow NARS at TJ MAXX what a good find!!! hope you enjoy !


----------



## ruthless (Mar 15, 2010)

I would poop my pants if Naars showed up at my Winners....


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay for Nars at TJMaxx!


----------

